# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Informatika Ne Pergjithesi!

## Deni_Boy

informatika është shkenca që merret me të gjitha çështjet e përpunimit të vetvetishëm të informacionit nëpërmjet përpunuesve elektronikë.

Termi informatikë është bashkimi i dy fjalëve të gjuhës franceze informatique, informacion (ose të dhëna, informata) dhe automatique (automatik) dhe u përdor për herë të parë në vitin 1962 nga Philippe Dreyfus për të treguar përpunimin automatik aritmetik të informacionit. Ka shumë përkufizime të ndryshme se çfarë përfshihet brenda termit informatikë.

"Informatika është shkencë që merret me përpunimin automatik të informacioneve me kompjuter, ku me përpunim nënkuptohet: pranimi i informacioneve nga pajisjet hyrëse dhe shndërrimi i tyre në sinjale; përçimi i tyre nëpër linja për komunikim brenda kompjuterit me teknika të ndryshme; vendosja në kujtesën kompjuterike; përpunimi nga njësia qendrore njehsuese (procesori) me ndihmën e programit kompjuterik të përshtatshëm dhe në fund, shndërrimi i sinjaleve në informacione të kuptueshme për shfrytëzuesin, nga pajisjet dalëse". [1].

Informatika është shkencë:

* e analizës teorike dhe konceptimit të sistemeve informatike Informatika teorike,
* e formimit organizativ dhe teknik të sistemeve informatike - Informatika e sistemeve ose Informatika praktike dhe
* e realizimit të sistemeve informatike, sidomos e realizimit të komponentëve teknike (Hardware)- Informatika teknike

Detyra e informatikës qëndron kështu në përpunimin e të dhënave në lidhje me një problem praktik, informacionet që nevojiten për zgjidhjen ose trajtimin e vetë problemit. Mjeti themelor teknologjik në të cilin bazohet informatika është Përpunuesi Elektronik. Çdo kompjuter, nga më i fuqishmi deri tek më ekonomiku, është i përbërë nga dy elemente themelore: harduere dhe softuere. (hard = i fortë, i rëndë; soft = i butë, i lehtë ware = përbërës). Me termin harduere tregohet çdo pajisje fizike, pjesë e kompjuterit si për shembull (kasa, ekrani, kujtesa, disku, tastiera, njësite hyrëse dhe dalëse etj.) Nga ana tjetër me termin softuere tregohen programet që përdoren në kompjuter (Word, Excel, Gimp, ...) dhe që nëpërmjet informacioneve të ruajtura nga hardueri, prodhojnë rezultatet e kërkuara nga përdoruesi

HARDWARE
Harduer

Më parë përcaktonte termi hardware në anglisht copa metali, me të cilat forcoheshin prodhime druri, me qëllim për të rritur cilësine(forcën, përdorimin e jetëgjatësinë) e tyre.

Sot përdoret harduer ndër të tjera për pajisje përbërëse në një Sistem Kompjuterik (Njehsor). Këtu hyjnë të gjithë grupet ndërtuese (procesori, kujtesa kompjuterike, etj.) dhe aparatet rrethuese. Më thjeshtë në harduer hyn çdo gjë që mund të preket. Përkundrazi përcaktohen si softuere programet e të dhënat (që nuk mund të preken).


Në harduer hyjnë:

* Mjetet dhënëse ( Shtypësi [printer], Ekrani, Rrezatuesi [Beamer], Zëforcuesi [altoparlanti]...)
* Mjetet futëse ( Tastiere, Mi, Kërraba [Joystick]...)
* Mjetet ruajtëse (Disk, Kujtesë rrufe, pajisjet CD-ROM disk, DVD disk, Zip disk, Jaz disk...)
* Kartat shtesë ( shtuese ) ( Karta Pamore[grafikes], Karta e Zërit, Karta Rrjetit, TV-karta, ISDN-Karta, USB-Karta...)
* Mjetet lexuese (lloje të ndryshme Scaner ose Kërkues ) dhe
* Pjesa themelore e ndërtimit të njehsorit ( kompjuterit ) siç është pllakëza amë (anglisht quhet edhe: mother- apo main-board), Çipi, Procesori dhe Kujtesa kompjuterike.

Arkitektura kompjuterike

Gjuhët e programimit

Gjuha e Programimit është një gjuhë artificiale e cila mund të përdoret për të kontrolluar sjelljen e një makine, në veçanti të një kompjuteri. Gjuhët e programimit, ashtu si gjuhët njerëzore, përkufizohen nëpërmjet përdorimit të rregullave sintaksore dhe semantike, për të përcaktuar strukturën dhe kuptimin e secilës prej tyre.

Gjuhët e programimit janë një lloj, menyrë komunikimi midis programuesit dhe procesorit. Programuesit shkruajnë në një gjuhë të caktuar (Cobol, Fortran, C, C++, Java etj) një sekuence procedurash të cilat mund të përkthehen në veprime aritmetike të ekzekutueshme nga procesori. JAVA

public static void main(String[]args)
{
int a=4;
int b=7;
int c=a+b;
System.out.println(c);
}


C++

#include 

int main(int argc, char* argv[])
{
int a=4;
int b=7;
int c=a+b;
std: :macoku gri: out << c;
return 0;
}

C

#include 

int main(int argc, char* argv[])
{
int a=4;
int b=7;
int c=a+b;
printg("%d", c);
return 0;
}

C#

using System;

class Alfa {

public static int Main(String[] args)
{
int a;
int b;
int c=a+b;
Console.WriteLine(c);
return 0;
}

}

Fortran77

PROGRAM HELLO
PRINT*, 'Tungjatjeta Bote!'
END

Llojet e programeve

Programet ndahen në disa grupe, sipas rëndësisë e funksionit:

* Programe zbatimi(ang. application software): këtu hyjnë të gjitha ato programe që nevojiten për plotësimin e nevojave praktike që karakterizojnë qëllimin e vërtetë të kompiuterit (luajtja e muzikës ose videove, krijimi i dokumentave, krijimi i programeve, etj.).
* Programe sistemit (ang. system software): ndërsa këtu hyjnë sidomos programe që merren me komunikimin ndërmjet hardware-it dhe softuerit. Shëmbulli më i përshtatshëm janë Sistemet Operative. Përshëmbull thjesht shfaqja e një mesazhi në ekranin e kompiuterit realizohet me anë të një seri udhëzimesh ndërmjet komponentëve hardware. Në këtë rast vinë në ndihmë të përdoruesit dhe programeve aplikative Sistemi Operativ, që detyrën të bëj si ndërmjetës midis makinës dhe njeriut (përdoruesit), duke i thjeshtësuar punët këtij të fundit.

Softuere zbatimor

Përdoret zakonisht nga shfrytëzuesitë për qellime te ndryshme, softueri përdorues është i mundur qe te punoje, nëse softueri sistemor është i pranishëm. Softueri sistemor është ndërmjetës ne mes softuer, Apl dhe pc.

Artikulli kryesor: Gjuhë Programimi

Gjuhë programimi është gjuhë e cila përmban nje bashkësi të rregullave me anë të cilave i urdhërojme kompjuterat të bejne diçka ose i japim udhëzime.

Gjuha programore është në nivel më të lartë se gjuha maqinerike e cila përbëhet prej bit-ave(binary digits), 1 dhe 0 dhe të cilën në fakt e "kupton" procesori i kompjuterit dhe me anë të cilës në kohët e hershme te informatikës janë zbatuar programet e para. Mirëpo, pasiqë gjuha makinerike është e vështirë për tu kuptuar dhe zbatuar, dhe është e vështirë që urdhrat(udhëzimet) të mbahen mend (çdo udhëzim duhet të shënohet me anë te numrave 1 dhe 0), vjen deri te krijimi i gjuhëve programore të cilat në fakt janë përkthim i urdhrave me bit-a (1 dhe 0) në një gjuhë që mundet të mbahet në mend leht dhe me anë të së cilës mund të programohet.

Gjuhët programore zakonisht përmbajnë shprehje në gjuhën angleze. Për shembull:

if (a>2) then a=3;

ku if dhe then janë fjalë që prej gjuhës angleze përkthehen kështu:

nëse (a>2) atëher a=3;

Pra këtu, fjalën if njësia procesuese(procesori) e kompjuterit automatikisht e "përkthen" ne BIT-a (ang. binary digits = numra binarë). P.sh. 101010101000

Ky "përkthim" bëhet me anë të një pjese të gjuhës programore që poashtu është softuer(program) që quhet përpilues(ang. compiler-përpilues, përpunues). Përpiluesi pra, bën "përkthimin" e shprehjeve siç janë if-then në BIT-a (101010101) të cilat i kupton kompjuteri.

Sot, janë një numër i konsiderueshëm i gjuhëve programore. Ndër gjuhët më të njohura janë: C, C++, Java, Pascal, Delphi etj...

Baza e të dhënave

Bazat e të dhënave informatike janë programe të cilat shërbejnë për të mbajtur, ruajtur dhe përdorur lehtësisht të dhëna dhe dokumente të ndryshme. Bazat e të dhënave janë të ndërtuara në formën e një matrice ku kolonat përmbajnë tipin elementeve përbërëse të informacionit kurse rreshtat përmbajnë vetë informacionet.

Për shembull:

Nr | Emri | Mbiemri | Mosha | Vendlindja

1. | Agron | Bardhi | 27 | Shkodër 2. | Ilir | Bardhi | 32 | Tiranë

etj.

Për të futur dhe këshilluar të dhënat, bazat e të dhënave përdorin një gjuhë që quhet SQL. Bazat e të dhënave janë të shumta, mund të përmendim këtu Mysql, Oracle, Pgsql etj.

Zbatimi kompjuterik ne komunikim

Rjetet kompjuterike

Nje rrjet kompjuterik (ang. Network) eshte nje grup prej dy ose me teper kompjutereve te lidhur ndermjet vete, ashtu qe ato te komunikojne mes veti. Ekzistojne dy lloje kryesore, te rrjeteve kompjuterike:

* Rrjetet lokale (Local Area Network - LAN) dhe
* Rrjetet globale (Wide Area Network - WAN).

Rrjetet lokale (LAN), jane rrjete qe prbehen prej dy, ose me teper kompjuteresh te lidhur ndermjet vete dhe qe gjenden ne nje ndertese. Kur dy ose me teper rrjete te tilla lidhen ndermjet vete, me linja shume me te shpejta, si linja telefonike, satelitore etj., athere fitohet rrjeti global (WAN). Keto rrjete zakonisht perdoren per komunikime ne largesi me te medha, prandaj çdo shfrytezues i lidhur ne kete rrjet duhet ne kompjuterin e tij, te kete pajisjen perms se ciles behet lidhja ne rrjet dhe programin per shfletimin e permbajtjes se rrjetit [2].

Historia e informatikës

Standarde

Disa standarde të aplikuara nga sisteme informatike që kanë të bëjnë me lokalizimin për Shqipërinë. Përshkrimi përfshinë kompanitë Oracle, Microsoft, SUN Microsystems dhe IBM

Produktet si me Poshte:

*
o Oracle: Oracle 10gR2
o Microsoft: Windows XP Professional
o Java: Sun J2SE 1.4.1_02
o ICU: ICU4J 3.2
o CLDR: CLDR 1.2

Emri/Anglisht Oracle Microsoft Java ICU/CLDR (IBM)
------------- ------------- ------------- ------------- -------------
Kodi ISO SQ SQ SQ SQ
Sun Die Die Die Die
Mon Hën Hën Hën Hën
Tue Mar Mar Mar Mar
Wed Mër Mër Mër Mër
Thu Enj Enj Enj Enj
Fri Pre Pre Pre Pre
Sat Sht Sht Sht Sht
Sunday e diel e diel e diel e diel
Monday e hënë e hënë e hënë e hënë
Tuesday e martë e martë e martë e martë
Wednesday e mërkurë e mërkurë e mërkurë e mërkurë
Thursday e enjte e enjte e enjte e enjte
Friday e premte e premte e premte e premte
Saturday e shtunë e shtunë e shtunë e shtunë
Jan Jan Jan Jan Jan
Feb Shk Shk Shk Shk
Mar Mar Mar Mar Mar
Apr Pri Pri Pri Pri
May Maj Maj Maj Maj
Jun Qer Qer Qer Qer
Jul Kor Kor Kor Kor
Aug Gsh Gsh Gsh Gsh
Sep Sht Sht Sht Sht
Oct Tet Tet Tet Tet
Nov Nën Nën Nën Nën
Dec Dhj Dhj Dhj Dhj
January janar janar janar janar
February shkurt shkurt shkurt shkurt
March mars mars mars mars
April prill prill prill prill
May maj maj maj maj
June qershor qershor qershor qershor
July korrik korrik korrik korrik
August gusht gusht gusht gusht
September shtator shtator shtator shtator
October tetor tetor tetor tetor
November nëntor nëntor nëntor nëntor
December dhjetor dhjetor dhjetor dhjetor
AM PD PD PD PD
PM MD MD MD MD
AD n.e.r - n.e.r. n.e.r.
BC p.e.r - p.e.r. p.e.r.

Emri Oracle Microsoft Java ICU/CLDR (IBM)
------------- ------------- ------------- ------------- -------------
Ndarësi Dhjetor , , , ,
Ndarësi i Grupit . . . .
Ndarësi Dhjetor i Grupit , , , ,
Ndarësi Monetar i Grupit . . . .
Simboli Ndërkomb. i Monedhës ALL ALL ALL ALL
Simboli i Monedhës Lek Lek Lek Lek
Gjuha ALBANIAN ALBANIAN ALBANIAN ALBANIAN
Shkurtimi ISO AL AL AL AL
Ndarësi i Listës , N/A N/A N/A
Formati i Numrit Pozitiv 123.456.789,50 123.456.789,50 123.456.789,5 123.456.789,5
Formati i Numrit Negativ -123.456.789,50 -123.456.789,50 -123.456.789,5 -123.456.789,5
Formati Pozitiv i Monedhës 123.456.789,50Lek 123.456.789,50Lek Lek123.456.789,50 Lek123.456.789,50
Formati Pozitiv i Monedhës -123.456.789,50Lek -123.456.789,50Lek -Lek123.456.789,50 -Lek123.456.789,50
Dita e Parë e Javës e hënë N/A e hënë e hënë
Formati i Datës(Gjatë) e mërkurë, 27 prill 2005 2005-04-27 2005-04-27 e mërkurë, 27 prill 2005
Formati i Datës(Shkurt) 27-04-2005 2005-04-27 2005-04-27 2005-04-27
Formati i Orës 1:09:20 PD 1:09:20.PD 1:09:20.PD 1:09:20.PD
4:09:20 MD 4:09:20.MD 4:09:20.MD 4:09:20.MD
Zona Kohore Lokale Europe/Tiranë N/A N/A N/A

Thënie

* «Të mendojmë? Pse të mendojmë! Kemi kompjuterat që e bëjnë për ne.» (Jean Rostand)

----------

